

Study Suggests That Google Has Its Thumb on Scale in Search - tim_sw
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/30/business/study-suggests-that-google-has-its-thumb-on-scale-in-search.html?_r=0

======
ucho
Previous discussion on that report:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9796813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9796813)

